# :(



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

don't normally post in here, and deaths don't normally hit me so hard.. but.. this ones really got to me.. 

goodbye little babies... may you dance on in skunky heaven...

my striped girl lost her litter...

born sunday, 8 of them.. 3 little albinos... i'm not 100% sure why, but i think mum may have had no milk.. i found them all dead yesterday evening. 

can't help thinking, can you, that you've somehow let them down.. maybe there _was_ nothing i could have done.. but i _should_ have tried harder...

mum seems fine, shes eating, and is behaving more like she did before the birth, so at least she seems to be ok... and thats about the only good thing about it really.

i just wish i could have done something for her beautiful babies...

eace:


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

rip likkle skunk babies


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your skunks


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh Nerys, so sorry to hear that :sad:


----------



## mcrickydiva (Mar 4, 2007)

aww im sorry hun 
better luck next time...if its her first litter could be millions of reasons why 

RIP


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

so sad . 

R.I.P. little ones.
eace:


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

r.i.p little babies


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Gutted for you N.

I know how much u wanted them 

Im sure there was nothing that could have been done.

RIP tiny Striped girl babies.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p little ones


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

R.I.P little skunks.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Gutted for you Nerys :sad:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Oh i am so so sorry hun.
I wish i could say something to cheer you up. Best of luck with the next litter.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Rip Little Skunkies. So sorry for you Nerys.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

aww im sorry to hear about your skunk babies Nerys


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

so sorry to here that RIP lil skunks


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

awwwww no,thats such a shame 

keep your chin up nerys x


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

aww Nerys
i know how your'e feeling, my staff had 4 babies and 1 died, i then had to hand rear them which was hard work
please dont blame yourself hun, its nature way and just wasnt meant to be your a kind loving person Nerys and if there was something you could of done you would of hun
im sure next time will be different
hugs to you and the parents xxxx


----------



## tiger!! (Jan 22, 2007)

awww Nerys honey i am so sorry   

next time......

love Tan and Connor xx


----------



## deano2 (Feb 20, 2007)

r.i.p little skunkies


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*I'm sooo sorry to hear that hun :0(*


*R.I.P Little Babies *


----------

